# Are You A Wood Hoarder?



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Are you a wood hoarder? (grin)


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

oh you better believe it…ive posted pictures of all the areas on my property that are stacks of wood or a trailer full of wood, and stack of wood under shed roofs for protection…yes sir ee bob, i qualify as a true wood hoarder.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't have that much cut into lumber. I probably have maybe 2000 board feet cut up. However I have an additional 17,000 board feet of Beetle Kill Pine in logs, plus about 10,000 board feet of various hardwoods that need cut up as well. But then, doesn't everyone?


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I spend all the warm months of summer, spring, fall, to collect choice logs from anywhere I can. And of course wood or lumber from any knocked down construction or furniture being thrown out. I end up with all that I can handle. It's a lot of fun looking for logs while taking walks through dense areas. But does that make me a hoarder or just smart doing something one enjoys?


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

Wood hoarder? Who, me???


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*ROFALMAO*

Yes, I am a hoarder… I look at a piece of wood and SEE something it could be used for… so I keep it!
... and, of course, I never seem to get around to using it for THAT reason I kept it… and so it goes… and goes…


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Hi! My name is Candy. I am a wood hoarder. Any of you that are not, just send those scraps to me. Unlike Joe, I don't always SEE, but I KNOW there is something I can do with the smallest piece of wood. Bob, that is a great picture!


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

just because I keep every little scrap of wood that comes off my saw, does not mean that I am a hoarder…... or…. maybe um, uh, I know, I am frugal when it comes to wood, thats what I am frugal. not a hoarder, not a hoarder, not a hoarder, not a hoa…..............


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I would love to hoard wood but with limited shop space, my goal is to use up what I have laying around as quick as possible. I hate throwing out scraps but every once in a while, I just have to make that tough decision to get rid of some of it.


----------



## bhacksaw (May 28, 2013)

Hello, hoarders. What bothers me most about my hoarding is when I have thin piece shaved off by a tablesaw cut, maybe 1/16" thick, and I say "ooh, that'll make some good shims" and I toss in the shim section of my scraps bin. I have enough for about 3000 shims! STOP IT!!

I would suggest a bandsaw box for that large piece of walnut? I think it'd look great with the undulating top.


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

I have a major hoarding problem my wife thinks i need help.We just need more acres to store it all.


----------



## dozer57 (Apr 18, 2014)

I have to think I may be a hoarder also. clean up and dump cans in dumpster and it never fails "hey I know where I can use that piece of wood" so in the dumpster I go. yupp I am a hoarder


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I am done with it when I wash my hands with sawdust mixed with handsoap. (laughing)


----------



## splatman (Jul 27, 2014)

> Hello, hoarders. What bothers me most about my hoarding is when I have thin piece shaved off by a tablesaw cut, maybe 1/16" thick, and I say "ooh, that ll make some good shims" and I toss in the shim section of my scraps bin. I have enough for about 3000 shims! STOP IT!!
> 
> I would suggest a bandsaw box for that large piece of walnut? I think it d look great with the undulating top.
> 
> - bhacksaw


Glue them strips together to make a bandsaw box blank.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

I am not a wood hoarder. To say I was would be admitting I have a problem. I have a use for every piece of wood I have. I just haven't got to it yet.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi. My name is Roger and I am a wood hoarder. It all started when I first began to stand up in my crib. I'd pull myself up, and noticed, Hey, I could chew on this rail…..................OH, WAIT, when I grow up, I could make something outta that….... And so it begins. LOL


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

And if any of you hoarders are in my neck of the woods, I can hook you up with the location for that bag of walnut..


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

How much wood does a wood hoarder hoard when a wood hoarder does hoard wood? All of it.

I keep scraps that most would laugh at but the other day I needed a knob for a jig, looked through my scraps and there was a perfect 1.5×1.5 inch square of walnut. I have disassembled tables and chairs, things found on garbage day, plus regular kiln dried and self harvested air dried. Probably wouldn't be a problem for most of you but my shop is small. I'm running out of room.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I cannot throw away and pretty piece of wood. I have scrap bins just to hold the cut offs and I do give them to my pen turner buddies…...........I have a barn full of logs that I just thinned out to make way for newer better stuff!!...........Jim


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

Cricket - Great topic - I respectfully request topics like this not be labeled 'Off Topic'. Unless I have missed something you have to open a posting so labeled to find out what they are about.

My name is Gene and I'm a wood hoarder and according to my wife and kids many other things too. Besides 4 five gallon buckets of small scarps intended for the fireplace, I have a large (3'x3'x2') cardboard box that originally held my first computer, a TRS-80 with larger scraps, boxes of various cut offs filling 2 closets and lots of small pieces on a overflowing wood rack that is only a year old. Like my brother and sister hoarders above, I dig them through constantly for pieces to use for projects and jigs.

Wood, How do I love thee, let me count the ways…


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

> Cricket - Great topic - I respectfully request topics like this not be labeled Off Topic . Unless I have missed something you have to open a posting so labeled to find out what they are about.
> - socrbent


Click on "pulse" near the upper right hand corner of the community. Near the top of that section is a place to select hide or show off topic titles.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

> Cricket - Great topic - I respectfully request topics like this not be labeled Off Topic . Unless I have missed something you have to open a posting so labeled to find out what they are about.
> - socrbent
> 
> Click on "pulse" near the upper right hand corner of the community. Near the top of that section is a place to select hide or show off topic titles.
> ...


Learned something new! Thanks, Cricket!


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

I have been through rehab an relapse so many times that I know that the addiction has no cure. They are even going to bury me in a wooden casket. I need to get started building it right away. Hey! I can use up some of the scraps i have been saving for so long. OK, so it will be half wood and half Tightbond, but it will be considered woodworking if I post it.


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

> Cricket - Great topic - I respectfully request topics like this not be labeled Off Topic . Unless I have missed something you have to open a posting so labeled to find out what they are about.
> - socrbent
> 
> Click on "pulse" near the upper right hand corner of the community. Near the top of that section is a place to select hide or show off topic titles.
> ...


Thanks Cricket! I thought that was an odd limitation.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Can someone check my pulse…..............??? I think it's beating.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I have pieces of wood that I buy from the "boutiques" when I'm in looking for wood for other projects, that I don't even need, but are interesting- exquisite curl in walnut or maple, bird's eyes, rays in white oak, etc. I made totes to keep them in, and make sure they are nice and flat. I have everything from anegre to zebra wood, in thicknesses from 1/8th inch to 5/4, 2X2 to 4X4, and turning rounds of AAA maple all the way up to 4" thick and 12" diameter. It amounts to about $500, collected over about 4 years against the eventuality of my retirement, which is 10/31/14. I will finally have time to get to the projects I have planned, as well as more coppersmithing. I've worked so much overtime the last two years that I have completed no projects except things like repairing under the kitchen sink, which I don't think belongs here. Look for it soon. Oh, yeah, I have all kinds of copper sheet, foil, bar and ingots that I have scrounged over the years. BOO-YAH, I'm going to have me some craft fun! Oh, yeah, I hoard metal, too!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Probably, I don't even throw sawdust away. ;-))


----------



## Coolal (Sep 27, 2014)

I am have to admit that I am a wood hoarder. I never throw out any piece of wood. 
The wife keeps on nagging me to clean up the pile of wood and the reply is but I need that for my 5th project that I will start in one year. haha


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

yes, I am, to the point that sometimes it has to be moved off one machine to use it only to be placed on another machine until the work is done.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Sam Maloof was a Wood Hoarder!

He had boxes & boxes of little pieces of leftovers…
... I didn't feel too bad after seeing that! LOL


----------



## jronchu (Oct 4, 2014)

Not really a wood hoarder, i just keep everything until i'm finished with the project and then store what is left.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jronchu….LOL…i never that of it that way..but im still a wood hoarder


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

Kids are a good reason to be a hoarder. Today my granddaughter brought 2 friends over after school. She wanted to show them one of her favorite activities at our house - cutting, coloring, and assembling an object they imagine. Although I had recently burnt six 5 gallon buckets of smalls we found some tubs in my closet that fit their needs. We created lots of smiles.








They used the scroll saw with supervision.


----------

